# Free or cheap "monomaker" plugin comparable to Brainworks?



## Virtual Virgin (Mar 28, 2020)

Looking for a "monomaker" for low-frequency crossovers.
Is there a free or cheap 64 bit VST plug out there for this job?


----------



## Vin (Mar 28, 2020)

http://www.alexhilton.net/A1AUDIO/index.php/a1stereocontrol


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks  

I'll give it a whirl on the master bus.


----------



## darcvision (Mar 28, 2020)

GMonobass is free, i use it pretty often for mono-ing low frequency


----------



## brenneisen (Mar 28, 2020)

any eq with m/s?


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 28, 2020)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Looking for a "monomaker" for low-frequency crossovers.
> Is there a free or cheap 64 bit VST plug out there for this job?


All those _monomakers_ do is high pass the sides, literally nothing special about any of them... Your daw probably has something that does a fine job. M/S EQ, maybe a panning utility with the feature, etc.

Couple examples...

Logic has at least 3 options,_ Channel EQ_, _Linear Phase EQ_, and _Direction Mixer_.

Live 10 has at least two without even bringing M4L into the equation, _Utility_, and _EQ8_ in M/S mode. (Plus custom made _Audio Effects Rack. _Most likely your DAW has at least one option as well...


----------



## darcvision (Mar 29, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> any eq with m/s?


if you have FL Studio, patcher is good idea for M/S, or mono EQ/ compress / anything


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 29, 2020)

Two free ones have already been mentioned. There's Audiority's Side Filter for US $25. And a couple of fancier (and pricier) tools: Boz Digital's Mongoose ($49) and Nugen Audio's Monofilter ($119). A simpler version of Monofilter called Monofilter Elements is only available in a bundle for $199 but the other two plugins in the bundle might also be very useful, depending on what else you already have.


----------



## John R Wilson (Mar 29, 2020)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Looking for a "monomaker" for low-frequency crossovers.
> Is there a free or cheap 64 bit VST plug out there for this job?



VUMT deluxe is good and cheap option. Its a good metering plugin as well. You could also just use a M/S EQ and remove the sides to mono signals below a certain frequency. 

I'm not too sure If monomakers do just act as a high pass on the sides, they probably do, however, if they are doing anything else then I'd be interested to know.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 29, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Nugen Audio's Monofilter ($119). A simpler version of Monofilter called Monofilter Elements is only available in a bundle for $199 but the other two plugins in the bundle might also be very useful, depending on what else you already have.


Not intending to be overbearing, but I don't see the benefit of spending $120 on something that can either be done for free in your daw or with plugins just about everyone already owns... Pro-Q or Ozone will do this just fine by creating a high pass and setting it only on the side channel. While Nugen is quite respected, the price they're asking for this is kind of insane... Basically this is a lot of money to spend on something just about everyone already has available to them. Anyway carry on...


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 29, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Not intending to be overbearing, but I don't see the benefit of spending $120 on something that can either be done for free in your daw or with plugins just about everyone already owns... Pro-Q or Ozone will do this just fine by creating a high pass and setting it only on the side channel. While Nugen is quite respected, the price they're asking for this is kind of insane... Basically this is a lot of money to spend on something just about everyone already has available to them. Anyway carry on...


I understand this point of view. I think that Nugen's plugin gives you more detailed control over the process (plus some visual feedback). Many users will feel that they don't need it. Others will feel that they do.


Johnrwilsonmusic said:


> I'm not too sure If monomakers do just act as a high pass on the sides, they probably do, however, if they are doing anything else then I'd be interested to know.


I don't know this for a fact but I suspect that Nugen does more of something else than the free ones.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 30, 2020)

Yep!

Lowtility by Venomode is only $9 and it does the job well with a minimal interface.









Venomode


Stereo Bass Utility




venomode.com


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 30, 2020)

Review: Soundizers StereoMonoizer


StereoMonoizer from Soundizers promises to become the best friend for anyone preparing their audio files for a mix. Jay Asher explores this useful app... find o



ask.audio


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 30, 2020)

Is it really always better to highpass the side channel compared to highpassing everything and adding back in some lowpassed signal from either one of the two stereo channels (the one with the better signal obviously), panned to the center? 

Doesn't highpassing just the side-channel rely on the unproven assumption that the mid-channel signal is fine, which it might not be?

My rationale is that on a stereo or double tracked recording the signal of a single microphone should have the "cleanest" lows.

I might be totally off, I don't have a lot of experience with this.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 30, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Two free ones have already been mentioned. There's Audiority's Side Filter for US $25. And a couple of fancier (and pricier) tools: Boz Digital's Mongoose ($49) and Nugen Audio's Monofilter ($119). A simpler version of Monofilter called Monofilter Elements is only available in a bundle for $199 but the other two plugins in the bundle might also be very useful, depending on what else you already have.


I bought Mongoose when it was I think half-price, and really like the layout and ease of use it offers for this. Cool tool.


----------

